# أشد فى شعري أموت نفسي يا ناس



## mary naeem (19 يونيو 2013)

أشد فى شعري أموت نفسي يا ناس







طب استعدي
كاويتي هدوم جوزك براافو
كاويتي هدوم ولادك براااافو
لابستي الولاد براااافو
لبستي برااافوا
جاهزتي شنطة الخروج الى فيها
الاكل و أزازة الماية والبامبرز
... والهدوم لحالات الطوارء برااااااافو
جوزك مريح شويه صحية صحتية برااافو
دخل الحمام ولبس بعد الزن عليه برااافو
نزلتوا من البيت ورحتوا مكانكم المفضل برااافو
طب استعدي
ماما عايزة حاجا حلوة
ماما عايز اعمل بيبي
ماما عايزة ملاهي
ماما عايز اكل جعااان
مراتي اعمليلي ساندويتش
مراتي هاتى ماية
مراتي معاكي مناديل
مراتي مفتاح العربيه معاكي
مراتي سكتى الولاد عايز اتكلم فى الموبيل
ماما واااااااااااااااااااء
ماما وااااااااااااااااااااء
الاب : انا غلطاااااااااااان انى خرجتكم اصلاااا
اخر مرة هتخرجوا مفيش خرووج تااااااااني

ودي هتبقا اخر كلمات تسمعيها قبل ما ترمي نفسك في النيل
واحتمال تسمعي : طب هاتى المناديل عشان مش تتبل

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااه
لسة عايزة تخرجي خليكي فبيتك أأحببتشي

خروج = مجهود + ارهاق + نكد اخر اليوم
سمعوني شعار
(يااااااااا مظلومييين بالقووووي يا احنا أهئ أهئ)
​

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....298774393576871.72684.298687890252188&type=1https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....298774393576871.72684.298687890252188&type=1


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه محدش قالنا نتجوز
ربنا مايوعدنى يارب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

والله اتأثرت
لحظه ابكي
اهئ اهئ​


----------



## sparrow (19 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه غلابه البنات دول هههههه


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2013)

*ده حال الدنيا
وعليكم التحمل
ههههههه​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههه يا عينى علينا 
يا مظلومين بالقوى يااحنا *​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (19 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه
احنآآ اثلآ غ"ـلابة يا بنتى ^^
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (19 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه
شكلك شيلة فنفسك كتير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (20 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه متصدقوش يابنات ان الجواز راحه ^..^

موضوع لذُوذ ~,,~


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه متصدقوش يابنات ان الجواز راحه ^..^

موضوع لذُوذ ~,,~


----------



## grges monir (20 يونيو 2013)

لاحول ولا قوة الا باللة
دى مش خروجة
دة عامل زيى ان واحد راح دخل الجيش ههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2013)

يعني انا كنت بكيت معكم 
لكن؟؟؟ هههههههههههه
في بلدنا معكوسة 
الراجل ناوووووووو بيعمل مظاهرات يطالب بالمساوات
النساء اكلت كل الحقوق
هههههههههههههههههه
مجلس النواب عمل قانون صيانة حقوق المرأة ومخلاش حقوق للولاد ههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على المرور والتعلقيات الجميلة اخوتي


----------



## نجم المنتدى (20 يونيو 2013)

الجواز عمرة ماكان راحة ياحبايب قلبى


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

gogo_heaven قال:


> الجواز عمرة ماكان راحة ياحبايب قلبى




الراجل دا تمام

انت كدة تمام

انضم الينا بقى :t33::t33:

نلحق نبخره قبل مالرجالة تلعب فى دماغه :yaka::yaka::yaka:


----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه
حلوه ياماري
كله حقيقي
تسلم ايدك غاليتي


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يونيو 2013)

ابنتى /مارى
قدرك كده استحملى نحن نعيش فى مجتمع ذكورى
النساء حظهم  سىء جدا


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى /مارى
> قدرك كده استحملى نحن نعيش فى مجتمع ذكورى
> النساء حظهم  سىء جدا


ايوة صح
وربنا كمل علينا بزيادة بوجود الاخوان اللي بيعتبر المراة فطعة من اللحم
شكرا اهي على المرور


----------



## Bent el Massih (20 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههه
كله صحيح
ومتنساش انه بعد كله التحضيرات دي عشان تخرجو بيقولك زوجك انتي ليش دائما متأخرة ولازم كل مره نستنى فيكي  :a82:
هههههههههههه
تسلمي على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## mary naeem (20 يونيو 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *كله صحيح*
> *ومتنساش انه بعد كله التحضيرات دي عشان تخرجو بيقولك زوجك انتي ليش دائما متأخرة ولازم كل مره نستنى فيكي  :a82:*
> *هههههههههههه*
> *تسلمي على الموضوع الجميل*


شكرا يا قمر على المرور


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (20 يونيو 2013)

don MarrWell y Naeem if you are claiming about the family daily problem and your kids still young what if they are all ready youth every time of there period live have there won joy-able ....! don't blame your self do every thing as you do it for Jesus Christ and you will see what for feeling you will have God bless


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2013)

* طلع الراجل وحش اوى اوى   على فكره بعد عرض الحالة النفسية ليكم قررت انى ابقى عدو الراجل بدل عدو المراة 
 ههههههههههههههههه
 الراجل وحش قوى كدة لية  كدة تظلم بنت حواء كده يا مفترى  الشيطان نفسه بيتعلم منكم لسة    حتى فى سنة اولى  شر  فين لما يوصل للدكتوراه اللى معاكم   *​


----------



## mary naeem (21 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طلع الراجل وحش اوى اوى   على فكره بعد عرض الحالة النفسية ليكم قررت انى ابقى عدو الراجل بدل عدو المراة *
> 
> * ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * الراجل وحش قوى كدة لية  كدة تظلم بنت حواء كده يا مفترى  الشيطان نفسه بيتعلم منكم لسة    حتى فى سنة اولى  شر  فين لما يوصل للدكتوراه اللى معاكم   *​


 ليه بس كدا 
دا احنا غلابة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طلع الراجل وحش اوى اوى   على فكره بعد عرض الحالة النفسية ليكم قررت انى ابقى عدو الراجل بدل عدو المراة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> الراجل وحش قوى كدة لية  كدة تظلم بنت حواء كده يا مفترى  الشيطان نفسه بيتعلم منكم لسة    حتى فى سنة اولى  شر  فين لما يوصل للدكتوراه اللى معاكم   *​




احنا النص الحلوة فى حياتكم اصلا
ماتعرفش تبقى عدونا

دا احنا العثل كله

( حلو البؤين دول ياستات ) :08::08:


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 يونيو 2013)

very nice
thanks


----------



## mary naeem (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل


----------

